# Самодельное приспособление для вытяжения позвоночника



## vikos33 (12 Фев 2012)

Более 15 лет назад заболела спина. Разработал простейшее приспособление для лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника. Заметка об этом была опубликована в журнале "Физкультура и спорт" в 1996 году, затем в альманахе "ФиС: Золотая Библиотека Здоровья", в 13 выпуске: "Хочу поделиться, или семейные секреты исцеления". О приспособлении можно узнать в моём блоге:
******
Перед применением необходимо проконсультироваться с врачом.

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2012)

Поставьте фото вашего изобретения. Хочется посмотреть.


----------



## vikos33 (14 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте.
На фотографиях тренажёр, который изображён в в альманахе "ФиС: Золотая Библиотека Здоровья".

 

Тренажёр, который разработал и изготовил позднее, которым пользуюсь в настоящее время.

 

Тренажёры для профилактики остеохондроза.

В декабре 1994 года заболела спина. В областной больнице вылечить не смогли. Не сумели даже поставить точный диагноз, так как от пункции спинного мозга я отказался. Начал почитывать соответствующую литературу. Выяснил, что многие заболевания у человека, в том числе болезни внутренних органов, из-за деформации позвоночника, смещения позвонков. Больные внутренние органы в свою очередь отрицательно влияют на состояние позвоночника. Круг замкнулся. Более 2000 лет назад был известен способ лечения позвоночника вытяжением путём фиксации тела за нижние конечности в перевёрнутом состоянии. Для лечения и профилактики остеохондроза за рубежом выпускаются специальные тренажёры стоимостью несколько тысяч долларов. В 1995 году разработал простейший тренажёр для профилактики остеохондроза. Заметку о тренажёре опубликовал, кажется, в октябре 1996 года журнал «Физкультура и спорт, затем альманах «ФиС: Золотая Библиотека Здоровья». Выпуск 13. «Хочу поделиться, или семейные секреты исцеления». Предупреждаю, применение возможно только под контролем врача.

Тренажёр для профилактики остеохондроза.
Вариант 1.

1. Назначение.
Тренажёр предназначен для профилактики остеохондроза у молодёжи методом разгрузки позвоночника в перевернутом положении тела (вверх ногами) при фиксации за нижние конечности.
2. Устройство тренажёра.
Тренажёр состоит из перекладины заводского изготовления, установленной в стенном проёме, на которую с помощью двух подвесок закрепляется перекладина с упором для ног. 
3. Порядок проведения тренировки.
Встать перед тренажёром, ухватиться руками за перекладину с упором ближе к подвескам, завести ноги за перекладину, а стопы под упор, опустить руки и зависнуть. Время тренировки подбирается индивидуально по самочувствию, начиная от нескольких секунд, до минуты.
4. Противопоказания к применению.
Тренажёр противопоказан больным с выраженными  атеросклеротическими изменениями сосудов, гипертонической болезнью, глаукомой, а также людям, имеющими врождённые аномалии скелета, нестабильность связочного аппарата коленных суставов, психические отклонения.


Тренажёр для профилактики остеохондроза.
Вариант 2.

1. Назначение.
Тренажёр предназначен для профилактики остеохондроза методом разгрузки позвоночника на наклонном щите. В перевёрнутом положении происходит фиксация тела за нижние конечности.
2. Устройство тренажёра.
Тренажёр состоит из наклонного щита, стойки, упора для ног. Упор для ног фиксируется на стойке, с помощью которой щит устанавливается под необходимым углом.
3. Технические данные тренажёра.
Угол наклона щита 15 — 25 градусов.
Длина наклонного щита — 1.3 метра.
Ширина наклонного щита — 0.5 метра.
4. Порядок проведения тренировки.
 Установить наклонный щит под необходимым углом, лечь на щит вниз головой, завести стопы под упор для ног. Время тренировки подбирается по самочувствию, начиная от нескольких секунд до одной минуты.
5. Противопоказания к применению.
Тренажёр противопоказан больным с выраженными атеросклеротическими изменениями сосудов, гипертонической болезнью, глаукомой, а также людям, имеющим врождённые аномалии скелета, нестабильность связочного аппарата коленных суставов, психические отклонения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2012)

Посмотрел. Помогает и хорошо, в нашем деле главное чтобы помогало.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Тренажёр, который разработал и изготовил позднее, которым пользуюсь в настоящее время.


 
почему вниз головой? Ведь задница и ноги тяжелее, логичнее поменять ориентацию, тем более для кровотока это не совсем хорошо длительный вис головою вниз.


----------



## vikos33 (14 Фев 2012)

Примерно 2000 лет назад так лечили позвоночник. Я видел картинку. Это, во-первых. Во-вторых, я воспользовался методикой, изложенной в июньском номере журнала "Физкультура и спорт" за 1986 год. В статье врача Сергея Круглякова говорилось о лечении остеохондроза методом разгрузки позвоночника с помощью упражнений, выполняемых на специальных тренажёрах в перевёрнутом положении теле - вверх ногами.
Вот некоторые сведения из неё: "При фиксации теле за нижние конечности полностью снимается напряжение с позвоночника, что способствует отдыху утомлённых мышц и суставно-связочного аппарата, нормализация межпозвонковых соотношений. Происходит самовправление смещённых позвонков.
Упражнения в перевёрнутом положении тела эффективны в следующих случаях: для профилактики и лечения остеохондроза, при болях и ощущениях дискомфорта в области спины и шеи, при головных болях, нарушениях осанки, вегетососудистой дистонии, общих переутомлениях и нервном перенапряжении, при синдроме юношеской сутулости, сколиозе".
Кроме этого. Я рассудил так: позвонки позвоночника разные. Для каждого позвонка должна быть своя нагрузка. При этом способе позвонки поясницы испытывают одну нагрузку, позвонки шеи - значительно меньшую.
По поводу кровотока. "Способ может быть полезен для профилактики косметических нарушений (за счёт улучшения кровообращения и питания кожи лица и теле" - считает С. Кругляков.

Кстати, в 1995 году к заболеванию спины добавилась другая болячка - заболел коленный сустав правой ноги. В гору я кое-как мог подняться, с горы спуститься было сложнее. Лечился у ревматолога из областной больницы - вылечить не смогла. После применения тренажёра для профилактики остеохондроза с коленным суставом проблем не стало. Рассказал об этом ревматологу из областного кардиологического центра. Врач (женщина) не удивилась. Она сказала: "Ко мне на приём приходят бабуси, просят полечить суставчики рук и ног. И их невозможно убедить, что лечить надо позвоночник".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Фев 2012)

По поводу улучшение  кровотока по Круглякову, то в средневековье пытка была, за ноги подвешивали, кровушка носом и ушками капала, от улучшения. Сердце и вся сосудистая система расположены так, что положение ногами вниз является оптимальным и глупо спорить с анатомией даже Круглякову)))).


----------



## vikos33 (14 Фев 2012)

Естественно, занятия в перевёрнутом положении тела полезны далеко не всем. Они противопоказаны больным с выраженными атеросклеротическими изменениями сосудов, гипертонической болезнью, глаукомой, а также людям, имеющим врождённые аномалии скелета, и т. д." - считает С. Кругляков.
Главный принцип любой методики тренировки - постепенное увеличение нагрузок. Время виса не должно превышать вначале одну минуту. Постепенно время увеличивается, достигая оптимального оптимума. За одну - пять минут с человеком ничего не случиться.
Мне шестьдесят с лишним лет. Я нормально переношу тренировки по несколько минут на обеих тренажёрах.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Я нормально переношу тренировки по несколько минут на обеих тренажёрах.


 
Слава Богу! Главное что бы вам было хорошо.


----------



## vikos33 (16 Фев 2012)

"Как мы знаем, питание межпозвонкового диска осуществляется за счёт диффузии извне соответствующих питательных веществ. Декомпрессия диска облегчает проникновение питательных веществ в глубь ткани диска и тем самым облегчает его регенерацию. Какое же практическое воплощение для профилактики и лечения остеохондроза получила идея перевёрнутого положения тела?
Не так давно состоялась крупная международная выставка "Здравохранение-85". В экспозиции многих фирм, производящих физиотерапевтическое оборудование и мебель для медицинских учреждений, были представлены различные конструкции, среди которых были и сложные, дистанционно управляемые аппараты с плавной регулировкой угла подъёма нижних конечностей от 0 до 20 градусов, а также простейшие приспособления в виде специальных зажимов для голеней (они могут крепиться на гимнастической стенке). По мнению зарубежных специалистов, опыт применения подобных устройств, в частности в ФРГ и США, заслуживает положительной оценки. Он свидетельствует об эффективности использования упражнений в перевёрнутом положении тела для профилактики остеохондроза (после больших производственных и спортивных нагрузок), при болях и ощущениях дискомфорта в области спины и шеи, при головных болях, нарушениях осанки, вегетососудистых дистониях, общих переутомлениях и нервном перенапряжении..." - пишет С. Кругляков в 6 номере журнала "Физкультура и спорт" за 1986 год. (Вкладка: 8 страниц о здоровье. Выпуск 79).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> "Как мы знаем, питание межпозвонкового диска осуществляется за счёт диффузии извне соответствующих питательных веществ. Декомпрессия диска облегчает проникновение питательных веществ в глубь ткани диска и тем самым облегчает его регенерацию. .


Это ошибка, точнее некомпетентность автора. Декомпрессия не облегчает проникновение питательных веществ. Например равносильное по глупости будет утверждение что помидоры вызывают рак, так как в 100% случаев те кто заболел раком хотя бы раз в жизни ели помидоры.


----------



## vikos33 (16 Фев 2012)

Я пытался найти С. Круглякова. К великому сожаления мне это не удалось. Возможно, он бы изложил своё мнение по данной проблеме в свете последних достижений науки. Не это главное. Главное то, что доступа к современному медицинскому обслуживанию у значительной части населения нет. Люди вынуждены заниматься самолечением от безысходности, руководствуясь лишь собственными ощущениями и рекомендациями авторитетных журналов.
Врачи категорически не рекомендуют заниматься самолечением, хотя сами делают это. Ну, например: доктор Анатолий Григорьевич Гриценко. Думаю, представлять его не надо. Закончил технический вуз. В молодом возрасте пошатнулось здоровье. Занялся самолечением. Увлёкся, получил соответствующее образование, начал лечить других.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Анатолий Григорьевич Гриценко. Думаю, представлять его не надо.


простите мою неосведомленность но  кто это...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2012)

Утверждении про то что висение вверх ногами и профилактирует и лечит остеохондроз, это утверждение не специалистов, а как раз наоборот несведущих людей (звания и регалии тут не причем).
Специалисты часто не могут отделить одну причину боли от другой, потому, что этимология проблемы комплексная, поэтому и проблему стали называть просто - боль в спине.
Т. Е это и мышцы и суставы и диски, отделить при таком воздействии одно от другого часто невозможно, а может и не нужно.
Вам помогает, хорошо.  Людям которые займутся хоть чем-то полезным для спины, так же хорошо, тут важен сам посыл - призыв к здоровому образу жизни. Кто-то ходит босиком, кто- то есть морковку, кто-то висит вниз ногами, главное чтобы человек хоть чем-то был занят. Доказать что вы способ лучший среди всех,  вы не сможете , может сможете доказать, что самый простой - это, да.
Я тут в Мексике наблюдал за представлением - на веревках индейцы вниз ногами раскручиваются, специально подошел спросить до скольки лет они так могут, так самому старому 45. Спрашиваю почему, Спина болит.
Продвигайте простоту методики, возможность ее использовать в домашних условиях, не пишите о профилактике определенного заболевания пишите о профилактике боли в спине, не пишите о лечении боли в спине, а пишите о возможности применения этого метода в лечебном процессе при боли в спине, не пишите про сосуды головы, исследований про то, что эта методика их ушате нет, а вот инсульт после лопинга видел своими глазами и заранее определить случиться он или нет практически нельзя.
Или 1-2 инсульта вас не волнуют, главное эффект большинству, но и этого эффекта нет.
Не превращайте ЛФК в панацею.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я тут в Мексике .


Что вы там делаете коллега? )))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2012)

Учитывая что Земля круглая, хожу вниз головой.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Учитывая что Земля круглая, хожу вниз головой.


)))) ааааа,  я понял,  это вы вытяжение поехали делать)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2012)

Ага, головой со столба вниз.
У меня под новый центр много долгов, но не на столько.


----------



## vikos33 (16 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> простите мою неосведомленность но кто это...


Доктор Анатолий Григорьевич Гриценко - академик Академии медико-технических наук, профессор, уникальный специалист, который одними руками может лечить и рассеянный склероз, и туберкулёз, и бронхиальную астму, и косоглазие, и даже опухоли второй степени. Анатолий Григорьевич разработал уникальный авторский метод лечения , не имеющий аналогов в мире.
Введите в поисковик его фамилию, имя, отчество, и вы упрётесь в его фирму.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2012)

Еще раз прочитайте, то что вы написали.
Вы же не экзальтированная девушка 45 лет чтобы во все это верить.


----------



## vikos33 (16 Фев 2012)

Ну, а подробнее: Анатолий Григорьевич Гриценко – действительный член Российской академии естественных наук. Академик медико-технических наук (1993). Академик РАЕН по отделению «Неосферные знания и технологии» (1998).Академик международной академии научных открытий и изобретений (2000). Профессор Европейской Академии информатизации (2001). Почетный доктор Международной академии наук о природе и обществе. Гранд доктор Бельгийской Королевской академии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2012)

Еще раз перечитайте


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Академик РАЕН


ааааа ну это меняет дело)))))) и объясняет почему я его не знаю))))))))))))))
Вы не интересовались что за контора эта РАЕН? Это НЕ РАН, это вообще общественная организация не имеющая к науке отношения, такая себе контора рога и копыта.
посмотрите для общего развития:
http://fraudcatalog.com/?p=1981
http://anticola.ru/charlatan/55-h2o.html


----------



## vikos33 (16 Фев 2012)

Глубокоуважаемый Федор Петрович!
Я благодарен Вам за ценные замечания и советы. Вероятнее всего истина, как всегда, где-то по середине. Ваш уникальный опыт нельзя сравнивать с моим.
Четверть века назад определённая часть учёных придерживалась мнения, что упражнения вверх ногами приносят определённую пользу. Как говорили раньше: есть мнение... С этим никто не спорил. Спорить было опасно, можно было лишиться многого.
В 1980 году, благодаря разработкам немецкого профессора Курта Кинляйна, появился метод «Детензор-терапия», основанный на безопасной и комфортной релаксации околопозвоночных мышц, а также растяжении позвоночника. Естественно, он вошёл в "моду".
Еще через четверть века, возможно, появиться новый метод. И будущие специалисты будут потешаться на тем, чем лечат сейчас.


----------



## kvvv2004 (16 Фев 2012)

Вис вниз головой в гравитационных ботинках наверно получше будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2012)

Про доктора Кинляйна можете не рассказывать, лично знаком.
Новое направление это хорошо, но ваше-то старое


----------



## gudkov (16 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> который одними руками может лечить и рассеянный склероз, и туберкулёз, и бронхиальную астму, и косоглазие, и даже опухоли второй степени



O_o а мертвых он не воскрешаеть, не?)))


----------



## anusya (16 Фев 2012)

Да, академии все какие-то липовые. Что-то не на слуху, а как попадают на слух-то - одни подозрения вызывают.


----------



## vikos33 (16 Фев 2012)

Главному редактору газеты "Труд-7" Симонову В. П.
Я много лет выписываю Вашу газету.
В 1996 году разработал тренажёр для профилактики остеохондроза. Заметку опубликовал в октябре 1996 года журнал «Физкультура и спорт, затем альманах «ФиС: Золотая Библиотека Здоровья». Выпуск 13. «Хочу поделиться, или семейные секреты исцеления».
Информацию разместил также: на главным фермерском портале ... и на форуме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8003/
18 декабря 1998 года в газете "Труд-7" появилась статья "Лечение без скальпеля и лекарств" об уникальных способностях доктора Гриценко Анатолия Григорьевича. Автор: Владимир Князев. Гриценко А. Г. одними руками может лечить и рассеянный склероз, и туберкулёз, и бронхиальную астму, и косоглазие, и даже опухоли второй степени. Анатолий Григорьевич разработал уникальный авторский метод лечения , не имеющий аналогов в мире.
Об этом я рассказал на форуме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8003/
В это не верят.
Прошу Вас подтвердить или опровергнуть сведения, изложенные мной на форуме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2012)

Простите, не понял вашу просьбу.
Вы хотите что бы мы высказались по вопросу можно ли вылечить туберкулез руками.
Если просьба в этом, то я отвечаю- ТУБЕРКУЛЕЗ ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ РУКАМИ НЕЛЬЗЯ!


----------



## vikos33 (17 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, не понял вашу просьбу.
> Вы хотите что бы мы высказались по вопросу можно ли вылечить туберкулез руками.
> Если просьба в этом, то я отвечаю- ТУБЕРКУЛЕЗ ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ РУКАМИ НЕЛЬЗЯ!


Глубокоуважаемый Федор Петрович!
Я тоже, как и Вы, со значительной долей скептицизма отнёсся к данной информации. Но, с другой стороны, какой смысл уважаемой редакции газеты "Труд-7" вводить людей в заблуждение. Истина доктора Гриценко, который в течении многих лет убедительно подтверждает результатами своей работы заключается в следующем: устрани деформацию позвоночника - и недуг исчезнет.
Если у Вас возникнет желание ознакомиться с данной статьёй, то я могу от сканировать её и переслать Вам по эл. почте.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ааааа ну это меняет дело)))))) и объясняет почему я его не знаю))))))))))))))
> Вы не интересовались что за кантора эта РАЕН? Это НЕ РАН, это вообще общественная организация не имеющая к науке отношения, такая себе кантора рога и копыта


Глубокоуважаемый Игорь Григорьевич!
Я с Вами частично согласен. У меня к этим "конторам" сложилось своё собственное мнение.
Давайте вспомним, как создавались эти общественные организации на примере инженерной академии. Вначале в печати появлялись заметки отдельных специалистов о том, что необходимо объединиться. В областных городах в девяностых годах на базе крупнейших образовательных институтов создавались инженерные центры, которыми руководили доктора технических наук, профессора. Эти инженерные центры проводили предварительную экспертизу проектов молодых специалистов, помогали молодёжи открывать финансирование через различные фонды. Считаю, вклад их громаден.
Затем на базе инженерных центров стали создаваться инженерные академии.
Если в девяностых годах доктора технических наук, профессора в ВУЗах испытывали недостаток в финансировании собственных работ, то в нулевых годах ситуация стала лучше. И им стало не до инженерных академий.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Глубокоуважаемый Федор Петрович!
> Я тоже, как и Вы, со значительной долей скептицизма отнёсся к данной информации. Но, с другой стороны, какой смысл уважаемой редакции газеты "Труд-7" вводить людей в заблуждение. Истина доктора Гриценко, который в течении многих лет убедительно подтверждает результатами своей работы заключается в следующем: устрани деформацию позвоночника - и недуг исчезнет.
> Если у Вас возникнет желание ознакомиться с данной статьёй, то я могу от сканировать её и переслать Вам по эл. почте.


Вы счастливый человек, вы не встречалались с журналистами и вас не приглашали в различные академии,  но поверьте, если вы будете выступать публично с лекциями по вашему изобретению защитите кандидатскую (любую, даже по социологии), то и вас пригласят в какую-нибудь академию, если уже не так.
Я понимаю. что вы не врач, и можете верить газетам, но врачи не могут, врачи верят исследованиям и скажу вам страшную тайну, к сожалению большинству исследований, так же верить нельзя. Поэтому возникло целое нраправление Доказательная медицина. Почитайте, подумайте и определитесь
И напомню:
Не читайте по утрам газет (и не важно какую партию они представляют).


----------



## vikos33 (18 Фев 2012)

Глубокоуважаемый Федор Петрович!
Я тоже хотел бы Вам сказать страшную тайну: я никому не верю, и даже себя подозреваю в преступных намерениях. Бес попутал. Я больше не буду ...
Благодарю Вас за совет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2012)

Опять неправильно, простите.
Вы же делаете прекрасное дело!
Люди должны заниматься и подбирать под себя то, что будет им помогать, только не надо пропогандировать Вашу  "Методику вертикального вытяжения позвоночника по оси, собственным весом, с заменой привычной гравитационой составляющей на обратную" (тема для кандидатской), как панацею от остеохондроза (потому как это просто возрастные изменения), и как помогающую всем.
Распишите как создать приспособление, нарисуйте схему, распишите правила "зависания" и "снимания" с приспособления, рапишите схему применения ( с указанием, что вы использовали принцип постепенного увеличения нагрузок, и что это помогло индивидуально Вам и опробовано на Ваших знакомых добровольно и так же дало положительнй результат (не думаю, что он будет 100%)) и поверьте, найдуться те, кто этим заинтересуется.
Едвали это можно сделать коммерческим предприятием, но если вы будете сами изготавливать и предлогать покупать, опять же найдутся те кто и купит. Хотя, как мне показалось вы преследуете не только "продажную" цель.


----------



## vikos33 (18 Фев 2012)

Спасибо за совет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Глубокоуважаемый Игорь Григорьевич!
> Я с Вами частично согласен. У меня к этим "конторам" сложилось своё собственное мнение.
> Давайте вспомним, как создавались эти общественные организации на примере инженерной академии. Вначале в печати появлялись заметки отдельных специалистов о том, что необходимо объединиться. В областных городах в девяностых годах на базе крупнейших образовательных институтов создавались инженерные центры, которыми руководили доктора технических наук, профессора. Эти инженерные центры проводили предварительную экспертизу проектов молодых специалистов, помогали молодёжи открывать финансирование через различные фонды. Считаю, вклад их громаден.
> Затем на базе инженерных центров стали создаваться инженерные академии.
> Если в девяностых годах доктора технических наук, профессора в ВУЗах испытывали недостаток в финансировании собственных работ, то в нулевых годах ситуация стала лучше. И им стало не до инженерных академий.


О чем вы говорите????? Вы понимаете что есть наука, РАН,  а есть аферисты которые занимаются обманом  и подделками, добавили одну букву в название и все пипл хавает на ура. Например есть спортивный костюм с тремя полосками adidas, а есть спортивный костюм с надписью abibas,  в чем разница знаете? Также и тут академия наук это РАН и других академий наук не существует в природе , а все остальное это фальшивка абибас.


----------



## vikos33 (18 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> О чем вы говорите????? Вы понимаете что есть наука, РАН, а есть аферисты ...


Глубокоуважаемый Игорь Григорьевич!
Известно: Академия построена по научно-отраслевому и территориальному принципу и включает 9 отделений РАН (по областям науки) и 3 региональных отделения РАН, а также 14 региональных научных центров РАН. В состав РАН входят многочисленные институты.
Понятно, что за годы перестройки - за последние годы прошлого века (с 1986 - 2000г), из-за отсутствия нормального финансирования РАН стала гораздо слабее. Талантливая молодёжь смылась за кордон или в бизнес. Остались старики. Но новые идеи, в большинстве своём, могут генерировать только молодые с 20 до 25 лет.
Известно также, что интенсивное создание научной информации, подлинное творчество. Любой талант - редкость. Произошла полная девальвация инженерного труда.
"Даже бродяги и уголовники... имеют жёсткие касты. Но у них нет погон. А в нашей науке погоны есть. И ещё какие - всё полностью по военному образцу. Каждое научное звание строго соответствует военному. Академик, членкор - генеральские чины; доктор наук - полковник; и так далее до бесстепенных мэнээсов - лейтенантов. Погоны определяют зарплату учёного, его место в обществе, но совершенно не зависят от результатов его работы, таланта. Для творчества эта система просто убийственна" - сказал д. и. н. И. Бестужев-Лада примерно 20 лет назад. Что изменилось?  Дальнейшие комментарии излишни.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Фев 2012)

Следуя вашей логики давайте и Хогвардс назовем наукой.


----------



## vikos33 (19 Фев 2012)

Глубокоуважаемый Игорь Григорьевич!
Повторюсь. О себе. Возраст у меня преклонный, характер мерзко-пакостный, в мозгах железо. Своей деятельности без изготовления оборудования не представляю. Если я за день не сделаю кому-нибудь пакость, хотя бы мелкую, то я не усну ночью. Одна баба, виноват, женщина ядрёная... четверть века назад сказала, что возраст у меня преклонный. Я её сразу простил, но не забыл, и при каждом удобном и, само собой, неудобном случае плачу той же "монетой".
Я бы мог с Вами и дальше подискутировать не по теме, но боюсь, перекроют мне "кислород" администраторы "Форума о позвоночнике" - прикроют доступ к форуму. А оно мне надо?
Даже если Вы сумеете убедить меня на 99,99999 % в своей правоте, я в этом не признаюсь публично. Не дождётесь!?
Я благодарен Вам за Ваши критические замечания.

Я не строю аллюзий по поводу предложенного тренажёра. Давным-давно один предприниматель с позвоночной грыжей сказал: "Никому не нужен этот тренажёр. Те, у кого есть грыжа, пользоваться им поздно. Тем, у кого её нет, он не нужен. У них другие сиюминутные проблемы. Пока рак на горе не свистнет...". Он нужен прежде всего тем молодым, которые убеждены: для того, чтобы сэкономить $ тысяч и иметь значительно меньше проблем со здоровьем в старости, нужно уделять ежедневно хотя бы три минуты вытяжению позвоночника в молодости, хотя бы на наклонной плоскости. Если и есть такие, то их немного.
Повторюсь. Давным-давно в своём блоге ... я написал: "Предупреждаю, применение возможно только под контролем врача. Существует множество заболеваний суставов, и только врач сможет дать правильные рекомендации. С моей стороны применение тренажёра для профилактики остеохондроза ... было не совсем разумным. Надеялся на авось. После этого куда-то пропали ноющие боли в спине, а так же онемение в правой ноге. Но, эта затея могла закончится печально".
А посему, тем кто решиться использовать этот тренажёр, необходимо 100 раз подумать ...


----------



## Тайболит (19 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Я не строю аллюзий по поводу предложенного тренажёра. Давным-давно один предприниматель с позвоночной грыжей сказал: "Никому не нужен этот тренажёр. Те, у кого есть грыжа, пользоваться им поздно. Тем, у кого её нет, он не нужен. У них другие сиюминутные проблемы. Пока рак на горе не свистнет...". Он нужен прежде всего тем молодым, которые убеждены: для того, чтобы сэкономить $ тысяч и иметь значительно меньше проблем со здоровьем в старости, нужно уделять ежедневно хотя бы три минуты вытяжению позвоночника в молодости, хотя бы на наклонной плоскости. Если и есть такие, то их немного.
> Повторюсь. Давным-давно в своём блоге ... я написал: "Предупреждаю, применение возможно только под контролем врача. Существует множество заболеваний суставов, и только врач сможет дать правильные рекомендации. С моей стороны применение тренажёра для профилактики остеохондроза ... было не совсем разумным. Надеялся на авось. После этого куда-то пропали ноющие боли в спине, а так же онемение в правой ноге. Но, эта затея могла закончится печально".
> А посему, тем кто решиться использовать этот тренажёр, необходимо 100 раз подумать ...


 
Вот так в блоге и напишите - Тренажер-выручалочка для тех, у кого нет возможности обратиться к врачу вертебрологу или нет денег на дорогостоящие лекарства,процедуры и сеансы...


----------



## Тайболит (19 Фев 2012)

Vikos33, Вы на правильном пути в разработке дешевого и доступного "тренажера для снятия напряжения с позвоночника". И я думаю, он стоит гораздо дешевле импортного аналога- Инверсионоого стола производства Германии.

*Инверсионный стол по 7700руб*
Тренажер для спины "инверсионный стол" является высокоэффективным средством для снятия напряжения позвоночника. Он незаменим для людей умственного труда, при сидячей работе, при работе. Максимальный вес пользователя 135 кг.





С уважением, Тайболит

Это же описание Вы можете спокойно прикрепить и к своему тренажеру
Все сертифицировано. Для Росии в том числе.

Тренажер для спины "инверсионный стол" является высокоэффективным средством для снятия напряжения позвоночника. Он незаменим для людей умственного труда, при сидячей работе, при работе, связанной с длительной статической нагрузкой на позвоночник. Имеется возможность регулировки с учетом роста человека.
Конструкция разработана с учетом последних достижений вертебрологии (отрасли медицины, изучающей позвоночник). Мягкие крепления в области голени бережно и плотно удерживают ноги, а изменяемый наклон стола позволяет принять самое удобное для Вас положение.
Использование тренажера "инверсионный стол" помогает:

- Улучшить ocaнку
- Снять нaпpяжeниe в мышцax
- Укpeпить cвязки
- Увeличить гибкocть и aмплитуду движeний
- Оcлaбить бoль в cпинe
- Снять cтpecc
- Стимулиpoвaть кpoвooбpaщeниe и тoк лимфы
- Снять эффeкт cтapeния, вызывaeмый cилoй тяжecти

А некоторые форумчане просто застряли в другом веке.... Вы на них не обижайтесь.
Они просто не знают, чего они не знают..

Успехов Вам в заботе о согражданах...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2012)

Но, как написано-ДЛЯ СНЯТИЯ НАПРЯЖЕНИЯ, а если посмотрите немецкую инструкцию, то там столько противопоказаний, что и лежать некому. В нашей инструкции, конечно все это не напечатали, и обязательно добавили-ДЛЯ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА.
Как в анекдоте, разницу чувствуете?
Можно ли висеть вниз головой? Можно, только не надо делать это методом лечения болезни, тем более главным и единственным.


----------



## vikos33 (19 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> Вот так в блоге и напишите - Тренажер-выручалочка для тех, у кого нет возможности обратиться к врачу вертебрологу или нет денег на дорогостоящие лекарства,процедуры и сеансы...


Классическое медицинское изречение гласит: болезнь легче предотвратить, чем её лечить. В технике: проводи своевременно техобслуживание, проблем с ремонтом будет меньше. Тренажёр прежде всего для этого.
Даже если у больного есть средства, и он попал в соответствующий центр, не факт, что у него будет в дальнейшем всё в порядке со спиной. Необходимо после лечения в определённых случаях выполнять предписания врачей, делать соответствующие упражнения, возможно даже использовать тренажёр. И если он сам не будет работать над собой, то самые знаменитые врачи будут бессильны.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Своей деятельности без изготовления оборудования не представляю. Если я за день не сделаю кому-нибудь пакость, хотя бы мелкую, то я не усну ночью.


разговор шел не о вашей трудовой деятельности,  а о ваших ссылках на лже научные исследования лже академиков. Убедить вас я не собирался, цель была одна назвать вещи своими именами. Вы сослались на исследования  ЛЖЕ академиков о чем я и указал, повторюсь РАЕН это общественная организация, а РАН это Росийская Академия Наук и это далеко не равнозначные учереждения. Вот и все.


----------



## vikos33 (19 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> Vikos33, Вы на правильном пути в разработке дешевого и доступного "тренажера для снятия напряжения с позвоночника". И я думаю, он стоит гораздо дешевле импортного аналога- Инверсионоого стола производства Германии.
> 
> *Инверсионный стол по 7700руб*
> Тренажер для спины "инверсионный стол" является


По поводу инверсионного стола по 7700руб. Понятно, продавцам главное впарить вещь, Ваше здоровье их мало волнует. Посмотрите фото оборудования, размещенные в 6 номере журнала "Физкультура и спорт" за 1986 год. В принципе, всё тоже самое. Отличие в способе подъёма. Если бы у меня были такие деньжищи, я бы по совету Федора Петровича купил бы терапевтический мат Detensorт за 56 тыс. руб.


----------



## vikos33 (19 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> разговор шел не о вашей трудовой деятельности, а о ваших...


Глубокоуважаемый Игорь Григорьевич!
Считайте, что Вы меня убедили.


----------



## gudkov (19 Фев 2012)

Господи сколько разговоров изза очередного станка для виса вверх ногами)))))))


----------



## vikos33 (20 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...
> Распишите как создать приспособление, нарисуйте схему...


Приспособление создать достаточно просто, при наличии сварки и бытовой болгарки. Не вижу смысла добавлять чертежи приспособлений - всё и так интуитивно понятно из фотографии.
Повторюсь. Первый тренажёр состоит из перекладины заводского изготовления диаметром 32 мм и длиной 850 мм, установленной в стенном проёме, на которую с помощью двух подвесок закрепляется перекладина с упором для ног. Вместо заводской перекладины, можно изготовить достаточно простую самодельную. Инструкцию по изготовлению можно найти в Интернете. Подвески изготавливаются из круглой стали диаметром 14 - 16 мм. Длина зависит от роста человека. Перекладина для ног изготавливается из водогазопроводной трубы с наружным диаметром 33.5 мм или 42.3 мм. Размеры подбираются индивидуально, в зависимости от роста. У меня ширина перекладины - 650 мм. Ширина упора - 320 мм. Длина патрубка, соединяющего перекладину с упором - 300 мм.
Второе приспособление изготавливается из водогазопроводной трубы с наружным диаметром 26.8 мм или 33.5 мм. и стали угловой равнобокой. № профиля 3.2 или 3.6. (32 на 32 мм или 36 на 36 мм).
Сверху лист б/у от мебели. Размеры, естественно, индивидуальные. У меня ширина листа - 450 мм, длина - 110 мм. Длину стойки сделать желательно повыше (примерно 1200 - 1300 мм), чем это сделано у меня. Позднее объясню почему.
Так как я занимаюсь разработкой чертежей оборудования для фасовки, то, естественно, проблем с чертежами не возникнет. Разработаю и выложу на форуме, если будут просьбы.


----------



## vikos33 (20 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... распишите правила "зависания" и "снимания" с приспособления, ...


Порядок проведения тренировки на первом приспособлении.
Встать перед приспособлением, ухватиться руками за перекладину с упором ближе к подвескам, завести ноги за перекладину, а стопы под упор, опустить руки и зависнуть. Время тренировки подбирается индивидуально по самочувствию, начиная от нескольких секунд, до минуты.
После тренировки необходимо ухватиться руками за перекладину с упором ближе к подвескам, освободить сначала стопу одной ноги от упора, затем саму ногу от перекладины, встать одной ногой на пол. Затем, тоже самое действие проделать другой ногой.
Порядок проведения тренировки на втором приспособлении.
Обращаю внимание вот на что. В верхней части стойки должен быть закреплён ремень для облегчения опускания и подъёма тела. Вначале необходимо установить наклонный щит под необходимым углом, затем сесть на верхнюю часть листа, ухватиться руками за ремень, после чего медленно лечь на щит с помощью рук вниз головой, завести стопы под упор для ног. Время тренировки подбирается по самочувствию, начиная от нескольких секунд до одной минуты.
После тренировки необходимо ухватиться руками за ремень, после чего медленно подняться с помощью рук, сесть на верхнюю часть листа, спуститься с приспособления.
В обоих случаях количество времени тренировки необходимо согласовать с врачом.


----------



## vikos33 (20 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Распишите ... что это помогло индивидуально Вам и опробовано на Ваших знакомых добровольно и так же дало положительнй результат (не думаю, что он будет 100%)) и поверьте, найдуться те, кто этим заинтересуется...


После того, как я разработал первое приспособление, я ознакомил с ним множество людей: знакомых и незнакомых, в том числе двух сотрудниц районной налоговой инспекции, а также главного врача неврологического отделения областной больницы Лазарева А. П., который одобрил приспособление и обещал принять от меня два приспособления для испытания. Кстати, он долго мечтал приобрести для областной больницы два импортных тренажёра за $ десять тысяч каждый, фото которых есть в 6 номере журнала "ФИС" за 1986 год. К сожалению, испытать не удалось по независящим от меня причинам.
После этого я несколько раз пытался провести испытания в областной больнице. Бесполезно. Так что приспособление я смог испытать только на себе. Результатом доволен. Вероятно, за 16 лет приспособление опробовало множество людей, но результаты мне неизвестны.
Для испытания приспособления необходимо вначале разработать методику проведения испытаний. Для разработки методики испытаний необходимо, по крайней мере, закончить медицинский ВУЗ. Образования медицинского у меня нет, поэтому все мои выводы и рекомендации гроша ломаного не стоят.
Понятно, что данное приспособление по результатам воздействия на позвоночник мало, чем отличается от промышленных тренажёров, в которых используется методика вертикального вытяжения позвоночника. И, тем не менее, выводы должны делать соответствующие специалисты.
Если в областной больнице кто-нибудь заинтересуется, то я готов принять участие в проведении испытаний.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2012)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Если бы у меня были такие деньжищи, я бы по совету Федора Петровича купил бы терапевтический мат Detensorт за 56 тыс. руб.


Зачем, если есть Орторелакс за 25000.


----------



## vikos33 (20 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте, Фёдор Петрович.
С превеликим удовольствием бы купил Ваш матрас системы «Орторелакс», который не требует специальной подготовки и доступен каждому. Доступен каждому, но только не мне. Даже таких денег у меня нет.
Спасибо за совет. Будут деньги, обязательно куплю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2012)

Да проблема не в том, чтобы покупать что-то, а в том что надо заниматься, хоть чем-то!!!!


----------



## vikos33 (21 Фев 2012)

Полностью с Вами согласен.
Я многое могу понять. Я не могу понять вот что. Как молодёжь вверх тормашками, уцепившись за поручень ногами, умудряется проехать практически из конца в конец линии метрополитена. Это, какие же надо иметь крепкие мозги?
Меня также удивило то, что известный ученый, Академик РАН и РАМН Лео Антонович Бокерия, 1939 года рождения умудрялся (возможно, и сейчас этим занимается) несколько лет назад расслабляться на тренажёре, для вертикального вытяжения позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2012)

Если есть привычка, то человек может всё.
Только привычку нужно сформировать, а это заниматься и заниматься.


----------



## vikos33 (22 Фев 2012)

Согласен.


----------



## vikos33 (22 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> Это же описание Вы можете спокойно прикрепить и к своему тренажеру
> Все сертифицировано. Для Росии в том числе.
> 
> Тренажер для спины "инверсионный стол" является высокоэффективным средством для снятия напряжения позвоночника....


Хотел бы ошибиться, но, предполагаю, что пальцев одной руки хватит, чтобы пересчитать московских врачей, которые рискнут прописать больным инверсионный стол, или устойство с подобным принципом действия, в том числе и моё. В случае чего, хлопот не оберёшся - по судам затаскают больные. Пусть меня поправит тот, кто знает ситуацию лучше.


----------



## vikos33 (23 Фев 2012)

В конце 1994, в начале 1995 года находился на обследовании и лечении в областной больнице по поводу поясничного остеохондроза. Доктор осмотрел, записал симптомы болезни. Дня через 3 - 4 дня осмотр повторился. Доктор был удивлен: исчез один из симптомов. Меня ничем не лечили. Единственно, что я делал: проговаривал про себя исцеляющие настрои Ситина Георгия Николаевича. Давным-давно в девяностых годах настрои были в "моде", книги Г. Н. Сытина продавались на "каждом углу".
Понятно, что кардинально изменить ситуацию, вероятно, одними настроями невозможно. Рекомендую как вспомогательное средство. Найти информацию достаточно просто: надо ввести в строку запроса браузера фамилию доктора.

Я благодарен заведующей отделения лечебной физкультуры областного центра реабилитации и спортивной медицины (такое название было 17 лет назад) Перминовой Светлане Алексеевне за рекомендацию к внедрению данного тренажёра, которую она дала 31 января 1996 года. В заключении она написала: "Ознакомившись с проектом "тренажёра для  лечения и профилактики остеохондроза", разработанного инженером-механиком Костериным В. И., считаю, что данное приспособление может быть применено в домашних условиях для пациентов молодого и среднего возраста с целью профилактики остеохондроза. (Далее следуют противопоказания).

*На данном форуме, в разделе "конкурсы", в подразделе "Рецепты здоровья", есть  - мой рассказ "Тренажёры для позвоночника", где есть информация и о других средствах, которые помогают мне чувствовать себя относительно здоровым. Подробнее: *
*https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11228/*


----------



## vikos33 (10 Янв 2013)

Чертёж приспособления для вытяжения позвоночника, без использования заводской перекладины и подвесок, ( вариант 3) прилагаю.


----------



## vikos33 (20 Янв 2013)

Продолжаю. Тренажёр (вариант 3) - простой. Можно сделать ещё проще. Как? Тренажёр состоит из перекладины с упором для ног. Сама перекладина состоит из патрубка соответствующей длины (длина - зависит от размера ширины дверного проёма пользователя). Концы патрубка имеют плоскую форму.
В дверном деревянном проёме на соответствующей высоте (зависит от роста человека) делаются два углубления. (Конкретные размеры зависят от веса человека и конструкции наконечников самодельной перекладины). Причём, углубление с одной стороны по форме совпадает с конечной части перекладины, с размерами на 1 - 2 мм больше. Углубление, с другой стороны, по высоте в два раза больше, и в верхней части имеет боковое углубление для вставки конечной части перекладины. Перекладина сначала вставляется в ту часть дверного проёма, которая не имеет бокового углубления, затем в другую часть - с боковым углублением.


----------



## vikos33 (25 Янв 2013)

Упражнения для позвоночника, которыми я пользуюсь.


----------



## vikos33 (10 Фев 2013)

Представляю фотографии приборов, которыми я пользуюсь при лечении различных заболеваний.
1. Витафон ИК. Аппарат, сочетающий воздействие микровибрации и ИК-излучения.
2. Витафон.
3. Прибор для получения активированной ("живой" и "мёртвой") воды.
4.Самодельный прибор для электропунктуры. (Прибор "Эледиа-2").
5. Прибор МАГ.


----------



## vikos33 (20 Фев 2013)

vikos33 написал(а):


> .... Я не могу понять вот что. Как молодёжь вверх тормашками, уцепившись за поручень ногами, умудряется проехать ....


Нетопыри, род гладконосых летучих мышей. Дикие нетопыри бывают очень опасны и непредсказуемы. Известный вид неопасных "нетопырей" – "московский нетопырь". "Дикие нетопыри" - участники московского молодёжного движения. Молодые люди, уцепившись за поручень ногами, умудряются проехать по несколько километров линии метрополитена. Более подробно, в заметке "Дикие нетопыри" в газета "Мир новостей" от 24 июля 1999 года № 30 (292).
Так вот, выполнение вытяжения позвоночника на первом приспособлении, то же самое, с той лишь разницей, что у меня исключается возможность получения травмы, так как ноги надёжно фиксируются упором для ног.
Сканированное изображение заметки - прилагаю.


----------



## Читатель (13 Сен 2013)

Спасибо Вам, добрый человек из д.Вяткино. Вы все правильно пишите, правильно делаете и правильно живете. Спасибо за Ваше бескорыстное желание поделиться своим успехом с людьми. Все гениальное - просто и, скорее всего, многие люди уже воспользовались Вашими подсказками, просто не пишут об этом. А по поводу того, что можно или нельзя, то каждый выбирает сам, по ощущениям, что ему подходит, а что - нет. Если чувствуешь, что это может помочь, то нужно пробовать, даже если кругом кричат, что нельзя!  Не экспериментируя и не рискуя, никогда ничего не добьешься. Желаю Вам успехов и крепкого здоровья. Чем больше Вы отдаете людям, тем богаче становитесь.


----------



## футболист. (13 Сен 2013)

Конечно пользуются! Пользуемся и молчим! Вытягиваемся потихонечку!


----------



## Владимир Кошенский (9 Окт 2016)

а можно полный чертеж инверсионного стола?


----------

